# WTB: Abu Garcia 5500 or 6500 or avet



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't necessary need one cosmetically perfect something to learn with. Mainly use spinning but want to get into bait caster. Ship to 28211.

Thanks

Gottafly


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

I may have what your looking for. I will be in Charlotte on Thursday afternoon in the University area. I've got Abu's in 5500 and 6500's as well as Diawas (SHV 20 and Grand Wave 30). Would you want to meet or are you wanting something sooner?
HS


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Horse Shoe said:


> I may have what your looking for. I will be in Charlotte on Thursday afternoon in the University area. I've got Abu's in 5500 and 6500's as well as Diawas (SHV 20 and Grand Wave 30). Would you want to meet or are you wanting something sooner?
> HS


I would be happy to meet. You have any pics or price range? fell free to text me 704-258-7968


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Left Handed Avet SX Magic Cast if you are interested


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a Abu Garcia 6500c3 if you are interested. $80 shipped US POSTAL MONEY ORDER.


----------

